# Here I am!



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She sure is cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a cuddly little bundle!! so adorable!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She's so cute and I love her name. How's Layla doing with the new addition?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Layla is doing better than I thought she would...of course she freaks at any sudden movements, she wants all of her toys, etc. When I bring her on the floor for them to sniff and check out Layla is quite sweet. The only problem she seems to be having is when the little squirt makes groans or squeaks in her sleep - Layla goes crazy, she stayed down here with me the first night, didn't mind the pup screaming half the night (Hurley had to go upstairs to get away LOL). Our Layla certainly marches to the beat of a different drummer...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh she is sooo cute! Congrats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable. Love that little face and big smile.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm so glad they're all settling in. Won't be long and they'll be the best of friends


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, little Cally is adorable.


----------

